# Programm für Abbildungen/Tabellen



## supernuss (7. Mai 2005)

Tach,
kennt jemand von euch ein gutes Freeware-Programm um einfache Abbildungen oder auch Tabellen zu erstellen, wie im Beispiel unten. Hab schon etwas rumgesucht, aber ich weiß nicht so wirklich, wie man solche Programme überhaupt nennt. Danke im Voraus!
MfG Simon


----------



## Mamphil (7. Mai 2005)

Nein, ich kenne keins. Aber vielleicht hast du die benötigte Software ja schon installiert?
Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dieser Pfeil wurde mit Word gemacht und per Screenshot ins ein Grafikbearbeitungsprogramm übernommen...

Mamphil


----------



## novam (10. Mai 2005)

Gut geeignet scheint mir auch die Zeichenfunktion ("Open Draw") von OpenOffice.org [1]. Die hat einige Pfeile usw. im Angebot.

[1]: http://de.openoffice.org/


----------



## Duddle (11. Mai 2005)

Hmmm, mir würde spontan einfallen, nach einem Programm für Organigramme zu suchen. Ich hatte da mal ein Gutes, bei dem Felder automatisch und korrekt mit Pfeilen verbunden werden konnten, kenne aber nicht mehr den Namen… werde mal ein wenig forschen.


Duddle


----------



## Leola13 (12. Mai 2005)

Hai,

dein Beispiel ist sicherlich mit Powerpoint gemacht. Nur das ist nicht kostenlos, aber vielleicht hat ja das schon genannte openoffice ein entsprechendes Programm integriert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Mai 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hatte da mal ein Gutes, bei dem Felder automatisch und korrekt mit Pfeilen verbunden werden konnten, kenne aber nicht mehr den Namen



z.B. Concept Draw V
http://www.conceptdraw.com/de/products/cd5/main.php

Gruß
Martin


----------

